# External charger for Transcend T.Sonic 610 Mp3 Player



## sandeepk (Sep 11, 2007)

I am using Transcend T.Sonic Mp3 player. I want to know whether it is possible to charge the player with any external charger? I currently use the only method I know to charge i.e. connect it to computer using USB cable. I am going to be out of my home for some days so I may not get access to any computer to charge it. So an external charger will be useful.
If yes then what may be the price?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 11, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> I am using Transcend T.Sonic Mp3 player. I want to know whether it is possible to charge the player with any external charger? I
> If yes then what may be the price?



Yes its Possibile u can charge ur Player via Motorola L6, L7 , Moto razor 

Chargers :d .though Original r Quite expensive u can get Fake one for abt

Rs 60/- . I m using Fake one and they r very good


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

is it perfectly safe for the player??


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 11, 2007)

I have ben using it for past 3 Month without a hitch but one of the 

digit member (forgot name ) said due to Voltage regulation he lost T.Sonic 

firmware . Well personally i dont agree with him  and suppose u lost ur 

Firmware then reinstalling it is not a big deal


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 12, 2007)

^^Are they available at any mobile shop?


----------



## janitha (Sep 12, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^Are they available at any mobile shop?


Yes, I could easily get one for Rs.100/-. It works but the voltage is not regulated. I use it only when away from the pc. Original Motorola one will be safest avilable but much costlier.


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for your answers. I will try to check first with some friend's Motorola charger. If it goes okay then I will purchase one for me.
Hope my firmware does not get damaged


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Janitha...will check it out. Gotta get one fer my Dad


----------



## narsinha99 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey wat about AC to 5V USB adapter?
will it be a safest thing witout compromise?
i'll be using AC adapter all the time, since i don't have a computer, so i want the charger to be safe.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 17, 2007)

oh . . even i wont this player and i didnt know this. . . thanks i already have L6 charger at home and its working fine


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2007)

narsinha99 said:
			
		

> hey wat about AC to 5V USB adapter?
> will it be a safest thing witout compromise?
> i'll be using AC adapter all the time, since i don't have a computer, so i want the charger to be safe.



It will be very safe provided you use a branded one, like Motorola.


----------



## narsinha99 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanx janitha for ur reply  

but look at this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57932&highlight=mp3+player

redhat says that:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif *Re: Mp3 player with charger* 
The external AC Adapter can cause serious firmware damage.
I had bought one such adapter for myself, but during a 1 second voltage fluctuation, the whole firmware got damaged, I lost all my data and had to flash the firmware again. Using the USB Charger is the safest in that case

is he talking about another kind of charger or the same one i'm talking, AC to 5V USB adapter shown here : *www.semsons.com/acwalplugto5.html ?

i'm still confused  about wat to do? 
if it doesn't work, i have to leave my plan to buy mp3 player .


----------



## janitha (Oct 18, 2007)

narsinha99 said:
			
		

> thanx janitha for ur reply
> 
> but look at this thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57932&highlight=mp3+player
> ...



It must have been due to the Rs.50/- charger or else all the motorola owners would have suffered like him. And the mobile handsets use Li-Ion battery like the Transcend 610.


----------

